# Black legion/necrons 1st attempt



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Just some snaps of my 1st attempts to paint my 1st models.Painting aint the best but am getting there :so_happy:.image quality aint the best as have to use my camera phone.Picked black legion as i loved them as luna wolves and thought why not try explore there darker side,and any tips,comments are most welcome.









one of my 1st to paint,the purple is alot darker inperson.


























My wip SM attack bike still in the process of converting it to chaos just needs a feew skulls and spikes :biggrin:

















and my 1st necron,1 painted and just 29 more warriors to go lol.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Your bike looks really, really good to me. Very clean lines and a good color scheme.

I've never a fan of the metal looking Necrons but the painting on him looks good. Tough to tell on the front shot. He's glowing!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job... For the horns consider getting some Gryphonne Sepia (GW Wash) -- it will make the horn look older and more weathered...

Bikes look good... 

Also, like the scheme on the Necro... P3 makes an armor wash you might want to check out.

+ rep for the models... keep it up!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

a nice start! The bike looks good. Wash the pipes with Badab black and it'll give them that heated, dirty look. Also, before painting make sure to scrape off your mold lines or you'll really lose out on all the hard work you put in. One more thing I'd suggest for the bike since the paint looks flat is to highlight with Adeptus Battle Grey... it'll create a good highlight and bring out the depth of detail on this model!! good start man


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Ty for comments guys, il work on the mold lines on my other guys will strip the basecoat off and give them a rub down with some very fine sand paper.I may go to the tutorial sections and look up how to highlight properly dont wanna make any mistakes and ruin the bike as im quit pleased with it  and for the necrons yeah there real shiny think i need to darken down the paint i used on them,off to read the painting/highlighting tutorils will post pics of my progress
Ty again.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

All looking good to me mate! As said above, the bikes look really good, everything is crisp.

A little highlighting on the purple arm would bring out the detail. Mould lines I always get called for too, I constantly leave them on, and it does show (especially when folk spot them, you'll notice them every time you look at them after that! ).

Excellent first attempts though!

+ Repatitis


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah the bike looks good,i think its because i took my time and painted it pice by piece before gluing which from now on il be doing with most of my models,it may be time consuming but i just find it a pain to paint a figure when its already assembled.
Ty for the rep


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Was cruising around Ebay earlier and came across some1 trying to sell an Eldar webay thingy for 35euro and thought hey i have somethin i can paint up and use as a webway,so here goes i want to get this









to look like this









Hope it works lol.


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Just another of my necrons ive painted,thought id add a scarab to this guys back and i personally think it looks real good there.



























Think il do a whole squad like this just to have a different look.


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wondering if i put some of my chaos bikers on 








or








instead of there proper mounts will they still be legal to use in a game.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would consider giving the bike metallics a wash of badab black for the silver, and devlan mud on the gold and the silver. I would go heavy with the devlan mudd on the exhaust on the bike.


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Finished rhino  better pic will be up soon.


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Just the 1st three of my possessed squad.



















here's no2 


















and all3


----------



## Burzum (Feb 3, 2011)

Mexican stand-off kinda 










all theses possessed dudes were doin is have a nice walk holding hands(and tentacles) and basically just prancing about as possessed CSM do in there spare time until poof necron warriors just appeard.










4possessed against 13necron warriors,possesed guys say to each other 'piss easy we can take them'.










a fight ensues,the possessed fight with a hate fueled rage unequeled by any other beings in the imperium,the rip necron heads from necks,spinal colums from bodies,they cackle with glee as the warriors of metal lay destroyed at there feet.










but in there hate fueled rage they did not notice the silent obsever watching from a nearby ledge...










they hear a crackle of displaced space and turn to see a destroyer has appeared out of nowhere in there midst.










They stumble back away from this monstrous foe,'this is all we f***ing need shouts the lead Csm', 'it cant get any worse than this' says another,they cover there ears as the air is filled with the sound of binaric cant and an unknown alien language,the sound seems to becoming from the destroyer,they run towards it but stop in there tracks as they witness the impossible,the necron warriors are reassembling infront of them.










doubt and fear fill there minds,each one knowing wat is to come as one they charge the destroyer vowing to kill atleast one machine warrior before they die,the fight only lasts seconds,overpowered by the superior fire power of these necron warriors the possessed CSM die the last word they breath are prayers of hate to there malevolent gods.


----------

